# Tattoo & Kenpo



## Kenpolane (Jun 23, 2002)

This may sound like a small thing in the large world of MA. 
I know that tattoos or body art as some perfer, is a personal choice and a life long choice. I have entertained the thought for years and plan to have a tattoo of a Kenpo influence. I have noticed that alot of the old timers of Kenpo never did this. Would it be because of the teachings of Mr. Parker ? Or because as some have told me it's a Dumbass thing to do.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 23, 2002)

Here is an anecdote.
We had a guy at the studio start a tatoo of the "Crest" within a year of Mr. Parker's death or maybe it was within a few months of our leaving the IKKA.

I remember thinking how cool it looked when he showed us the first part, and then later how unfortunate it was that we no longer wore that patch on our gi... He was getting it done in stages so I don't know if he ever finished it.

Also, when I first started some of the Black Belts had tatoos and I always thought I'd get a Tiger and a Dragon perhaps at 1st and 4th Black respectively, but I don't think I will anymore.  Part of my new reason is that Tatoos are prohibited in the Bible.  So that took the rest of my enthusiasm.  I don't think I want one anymore.

And, thirdly, I have met a Lot of people with a tatoo that regret that they have done it.  Not that everyone does, but I've met some young, and even some old people who wish they hadn't done it.

There's 2cents.  I hope it helps.
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

Tattoos are a personal choice and not right for every one.  If you are going to get any kinfd of Tat, there are a few basic things to keep in mind in addition to making sure that you have a reliable professional do it.
1.)  How is it going to look in 20 or 30 years?  Will it look foolish?  How do you explain to your four year old why you have Woody Woodpecker on your butt?
2.)  Will it interfere in any professional or personal capacity?  How would it look to have a maked woman on your arm at a church function?  Would a tatoo give you a bad image in your chosen profession if everyone could see it?  Like a police officer with tribal or gang art on his forearms.
3.)  If you are an instructor, what kind of example are you setting for your students?
4.) Make sure that you are making a decision as responsible, mature adult.
I have tattoos, but they are professionally done and custom artwork to boot.  I also made sure that I had them placed in such away that no matter what professional setting I am in, they are hidden.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2002)

I also have a tattoo, and it was done for a specific reason, not necessarily MA related.

A few years ago, I was diagnosed with cancer and was facing an operation to remove it.  I felt pretty good about the whole thing, and felt that I would come through just fine.  However, I wanted a little bit of extra "good luck" to go through the whole thing with me, and I knew that I wouldn't be able to wear jewelry/necklaces, etc. into the surgery.  A tattoo seemed like the only thing that would fit the bill--something that I could take with me whenever and wherever I was.

I had the kanji for "dragon" tattooed on the inside of my left ankle.  It is noticeable if you are looking for it, but doesn't stand out.  Most often, it is covered.  I had it put there so that I could see it when stretching, and it could serve as a reminder to me, and I could also use it as a point of focus (or a reminder to focus).

I doubt that I will ever get any other tattoos, as I feel that I got the one with a purpose, and no other would or could match that purpose.

My students have seen the tattoo before, and some have asked about it.  When they ask, I tell them why I got it.  Most often, however, I tend to keep it out of the "public eye".  It is my personal mark, and was not orignally intended to share.

Again, however, to each his own.....

Peace--


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 23, 2002)

Our head guy Phil has a dragon on each of his shoulders, sort of walking down the upper part of his biceps, with some chinese lettering inside (quite a few kanji, maybe 7 or 8, I'll have to ask him what it means).

Looks very impressive I have to say.

I've often thought I'd like a tattoo but the skin on my shoulders isn't too good (which pisses me off because I can't wear vests to train in in this damn heat!) so it's probably not a good idea 

Ian.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 23, 2002)

I've got a universal pattern with a YinYang tattooed on my forearm and I've yet to regret any other tattoos that I have.   In fact, I plan on getting another, but it's been thought out for a couple of years and getting the right person to do it accounts for some of the time lag.

Could someone tell me where in the Bible that tattoos are a sin, or whatever it is?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Part of my new reason is that Tatoos are prohibited in the Bible.  So that took the rest of my enthusiasm.  *



Got a verse?


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 23, 2002)

Clydes tatoo is very cool I have seen it....he'll have to explain how the light and dark yin and yang and universal pattern all work together.....its pretty interesting and he used it for a training aid!!

Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2002)

That's something *tonbo*!

An arnis colleague has Tae Kwon Do tattooed on his back and no longer practices it. If one might either choose or have to change arts (say, due to a move), it could be an issue. If you're at the point where you could keep training on your own/start your own school, perhaps it doesn't matter so much.

My brother has a ton of them--it's not for me, though.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

I want to post to say that I'm looking.  I don't recall the passage or the exact wording but when I saw it I thought "So much for that idea."

I'll get back here with an answer.  I'm not "ducking" the question.
Sorry it is taking so long.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I want to post to say that I'm looking.  I don't recall the passage or the exact wording but when I saw it I thought "So much for that idea."
> 
> ...



What do you know?  
http://www.biblegateway.com/
came through after all.  Don't know why "tatoo" didn't call up this verse.  I found it searching for "mark."

Leviticus 19:28

I am new to Christianity and I have just now read more of Leviticus 19.  Since I shave, eat rare steak, and probably wear clothing woven with two kinds of material, I will have to look more into this.  But there it is.


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 24, 2002)

"...Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you..."

Looking at the context, I think we'd have to know more about the customs of the time to be sure what the law was.  It could be that they were using tattoos as ancestor worship or some other practice, so that the specific practice is prohibited but tatooing, per se, is not.  We may get better info from the Talmud, if there is commentary on that passage, as Jewish writers (esp during the times when the Talmud was put together) seem to know a heck of a lot more about the ancient customs referenced that do Christian writers.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 25, 2002)

Many Christians will quote Leviticus 19:28 when stating that Christians should never receive a tattoo: 

"Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the Lord." - Leviticus 19:28 

However, it is interesting to note what other verses in Leviticus 19 say: 

Verse 9: "When you reap the harvest of your land, do not reap to the very edges of your field or gather the gleanings of your harvest." 

Verse 19: "Do not plant your field with two kinds of seed. Do not wear clothing woven of two kinds of material." 

Verse 26: "Do not eat any meat with the blood still in it." 

Verse 27: "Do not cut the hair at the sides of your head or clip off the edges of your beard." 

Verse 28: "Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the Lord." 

As you can see, many of the other 'rules' that are laid out in Leviticus are not followed today.  Does that mean that the whole book of Leviticus, or even the Bible should not be followed?  No!  It just means that we need to carefully analyze what the theme of the Bible is, and realize what it means for us today.  The book of Leviticus contained several 'laws' that were made to keep the children of Israel healthy and holy for God.  Tattoos in those days were extremely dangerous and could result in injury, disease, or death.  The verse also is referring to a pagan ritual of putting tattoo marks on oneself for the dead, in order to protect oneself from the spirit world. 

Why then, should one get a tattoo?  A person does not need to get a tattoo!  I am not advocating that everyone should get a tattoo - rather I am saying that we should not shun those who have tattoos, or make the blanket statement that they can't be a Christian.  Some Christians get tattoos to show their allegiance to Christ, while others just think that it is something cool to do.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 26, 2002)

Both are extremely personal matters, and I think things need to be taken on a personal, one-on-one basis.  I know very devout people of many faiths, some have tattoos, some do not.  It isn't a matter of what *any* holy book says or doesn't say, for most of these people.

Tattoos can be a very strong symbol, protector, statement, charm, reminder, you name it.  However, I think they are like anything else:  there will be those that get tattoos without thinking, believing that they will somehow be "cool" if they get one.  Years later, they regret their decision, and either have to live with their mistake or pay costly fees to remove it.

I'm talking here about stories like this:  There was a guy who wanted the word "villain" tattooed prominently on his forearm.  So, he had it done....but the "artist" was not such a good speller.  When the poor guy was showing off his tattoo, it was pointed out to him that the artist had tattooed "villian" in nice big letters.  Now the guy looked like a fool.

I agree with what's been said in just about every discussion about tattoos:  I am not against them.  However, I believe that a lot of thought should go into getting one--placement, reasons for getting it, what does the tattoo mean, etc.   Don't just go out and get inked 'cuz you think it will be cool.

As for religion and tattoos, well......I don't want to argue religion with anyone, out of respect.  However, we need to remember that many of the admonitions in the Bible are somewhat dated--for a different time and place, and for a different culture.  We can't take every word of every passage strictly anymore; HOWEVER, the principles behind all of the laws and philosophies are timeless, and should be taken to heart.

FLAME WARNING:  I am in NO way slamming the Bible, folks!!  It's just that there is a LOT of metaphor in the good book, and not EVERYTHING should be taken literally.  All I'm saying, on both counts (tattoos and the Bible) is to put a little bit of thought into it, listen to your heart, and don't go into things blindly, and you will be much better off!

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2002)

It was once pointed out during a rather heated argument over scriptures to someone who was a 'to the letter, by the book' guy, that there is a section in there that tells you how far from town 1 must go to empty their bowels...how deep to make the hole, and what to use to make it.  He was asked if he followed the christian bible to the letter.

he insisted he did.

he was quite annoyed when that section was brought up.  No word on if he removed his indoor plumbing and bought a wooden spade. 


Seriously, I think 1 needs to understand the mindset of the timeperiod to correctly interpret things.  A lot of the stuff in there are health-codes for the day. PineappleHead hit a bunch on the nose.

Course, whatta I know?  I dance with trees. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> * A lot of the stuff in there are health-codes for the day.  *



I think there is, most importantly, an Old Testament vs. New Testament issue here. An issue for early Christians was whether or not circumcision would be required of Christians.

From Psalm 137, where I've indicated other common translations:
9: Happy [blessed] shall he be who takes your little ones [babies] and dashes them [their heads] against the rock!


----------



## Kenpolane (Jul 7, 2002)

Well I got mine this past Saturday.

A custom Dragon and Tiger on my right arm that can be covered by a t-shirt if I want. I know I have no regrets after all I did have 41 years to think about it.:rofl:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 7, 2002)

This thread might be a good place to link to photos of Kenpo tatoos then.

Who's first?

:ubercool:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

File sizes:
max size = 102400 bytes 
max width and height = 500x500

allowed formats : gif jpg png txt zip jpeg pdf


----------



## cdhall (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *File sizes:
> max size = 102400 bytes
> ...



I was thinking of links.  Where would the above files go?  I see we have a Library, but not a Gallery.  

Do you want us to email them to you? 

OK, now I see.  You are giving the specs for the "Attach file" option I bet.  Sorry. :shrug:

If we attach a file, does the link stay in the message and the file is stored on the server?  A Gallery might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*

yup.  Sorry if I was a bit terse.  Still recovering from a weekend in Toronto.  Nice sci-fi con. 




			If we attach a file, does the link stay in the message and the file is stored on the server?  A Gallery might not be a bad idea.
		
Click to expand...

*
If you attach a file, its stored on MT.  If a link, its stored on the other server.  Either way, the link will be maintained as long as the message.

Maybe you can start a gallery thread for folks to post their tats?

Ill see about a gallery script when I have a chance...might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 8, 2002)

The reason that I have never gotten a Tat, and believe me, I've thought about it, is life is so very fleeting and changing.  Outside of my wife, I have never found anyone else that I would want to spend the rest of my life with...  I have tried to put the same amount of thought into a tatoo.  If I found one that I still liked a year after I first saw it, I might do it.  So far, that hasn't happened.

One of my on again/off again students is a tatooist.  He has told me that if I showed up, he would ink anything that I want free of charge... And he is quite good at it. <sigh>

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *One of my on again/off again students is a tatooist.  He has told me that if I showed up, he would ink anything that I want free of charge... And he is quite good at it. <sigh>
> 
> Dan *



Dang, why couldn't he have owned a car dealership!?!?


----------



## cdhall (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



If I attach a file, it is stored on MT and a link to the file is in my post?  Just want to be sure.  

Also I thought this thread would be the right place to start a Gallery thread... but I would start one if you wouldn't think it would be an unecessary duplication.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *If I attach a file, it is stored on MT and a link to the file is in my post?  *



That's right. You can also simply post a link to a picture elsewhere.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Kroy (Apr 11, 2003)

Come on, who's the first to show their Tat? I have the chinese characters for Kenpo Karate down my right leg, no picture yet.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 11, 2003)

There is a needle involved in the Tatoo process so I doubt it will be happening on my body.  When i was getting ready to get married my wife teased me about blood tests, I told her they would have to do it the old fashioned way.  Punch me in the nose!  Luckily the laws have changedand it is no longer required.


----------



## Kalicombat (Apr 12, 2003)

Tattoos are one of my passions. I have alot of time "under the needle". I have a kenpo tattoo of sorts, kind of like my own interpretation of my kenpo journey. On my back is a waterfall, at the top is a large dragon, not yet finished. At the bottom of the waterfall is a pond, and swimming in the pond are a group of Coy fish. coming up the waterfall are coy fish, swimming toward the top, each fish is in a different stage of change, the higher up the waterfall, the closer each one is to a dragon.  THis is a classic chinese mythology take, but personalized and designed by me. I still have a ways to go to have this finished, and it will probably be an on going thing forever. Kind of like kenpo training.


----------



## KanoLives (Apr 12, 2003)

About 2 years ago I got a tattoo done of my dog. I gave the artist a picture of my dog Kano and had him tattooed on my leg. This past January my best buddy Kano passed away and I could never be happier to have him tattoed on me. I think if you are going to get a tattoo it should truly mean something to you. And if it truly does mean something to you then you really won't care what others think of your tattoo. I was called crazy for getting my dog but he meant something so special to me that it was my way of showing how much he meant to me. I don't think I could have ever returned the love that Kano showed to me and this was my way of trying. For all who want to see it. Here is the link.

My tattoo of Kano


----------



## pineapple head (Apr 12, 2003)

I am thinking about getting the AKKI universal pattern tattooed on my left shoulder.
Been thinking about it for a year now!  mmmmmm!


----------



## Kroy (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *Tattoos are one of my passions. I have alot of time "under the needle". I have a kenpo tattoo of sorts, kind of like my own interpretation of my kenpo journey. On my back is a waterfall, at the top is a large dragon, not yet finished. At the bottom of the waterfall is a pond, and swimming in the pond are a group of Coy fish. coming up the waterfall are coy fish, swimming toward the top, each fish is in a different stage of change, the higher up the waterfall, the closer each one is to a dragon.  THis is a classic chinese mythology take, but personalized and designed by me. I still have a ways to go to have this finished, and it will probably be an on going thing forever. Kind of like kenpo training. *



That tattoo sounds big, if you have a pic, you should post it.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *About 2 years ago I got a tattoo done of my dog. I gave the artist a picture of my dog Kano and had him tattooed on my leg. This past January my best buddy Kano passed away and I could never be happier to have him tattoed on me. I think if you are going to get a tattoo it should truly mean something to you. And if it truly does mean something to you then you really won't care what others think of your tattoo. I was called crazy for getting my dog but he meant something so special to me that it was my way of showing how much he meant to me. I don't think I could have ever returned the love that Kano showed to me and this was my way of trying. For all who want to see it. Here is the link.
> 
> My tattoo of Kano *



That's some fine art work my friend.:cheers:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 12, 2003)

This is the Tiger and Dragon tattoo on my right shoulder.  In better light the colours are really nice.  I really must get a better photo, but this one gives you the idea, hope this works!


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *This is the Tiger and Dragon tattoo on my right shoulder.  In better light the colours are really nice.  I really must get a better photo, but this one gives you the idea, hope this works!   *


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have two tattoos, each of which was given about a year of thought each beforehand.  The first was a yin-yang on my left chest with fire behind and a wave crashing over the front.  The second and most recent is a chinese dragon on my right forearm.  I eyed this particular dragon for just over a year then had the artist modify it just a little, picked custom colors for it and the rest is history.

I'm a bit surprised that no-one has taken the opportunity to warn about making sure that you get your tat from a reputable and CLEAN studio.  I only let one studio here in Roanoke do work on me and it's the only one I will recommend in the area.  We just had another studio in town get hit with a lawsuit for hepatitis from poor sterilization.

Oh yeah, most artist work on commission only so if you do get a tat make sure ya tip the guy.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 13, 2003)

Mine is too big to attach and I can't get it shrunk without losing all res. 

Anyway- Massachusetts just allowed tattoo parlors a few years ago, and the codes are extremely strict. I don't think any parlors in the Boston areas have had problems. BUT there is one guy who owns a parlor locally who's just a bad artist. If you get one and don't know where to go, ask a friend who had work done, if you like what you see. Get recommendations. Visit the studio and watch them work. Meet the artist who will do your tat- make sure they will listen to you. 

Bring in the picture you want, even if you are a bad artist, you can do something rough. Or get a friend to draw your vision. A good tattoo artist can do something origional, and do it well.

And yes, when I got mine, the artist made me comfortable, did exactly what I wanted, taught his apprentice while he worked on me, and used perfect sterile technique. (as a nurse, I watched like a hawk) He got a big tip.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Mine is too big to attach and I can't get it shrunk without losing all res.
> *



Send it to me, I'll put it on my site, and put a link to it.


----------



## KanoLives (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *
> I'm a bit surprised that no-one has taken the opportunity to warn about making sure that you get your tat from a reputable and CLEAN studio. *




I agree 100%. The place I had mine done is listed in the top 5 places in CT to get a tattoo or anything else done. You always have to remember to do your homework before making a selection on something that effects your body. I mean I have a couple of friends who have gotten some poor poor work done. And it sucks cause now their stuck with it. Oh well. Live and Learn.


----------

